# Pimp My Jetter



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

The 4018 got a facelift.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder if the average person even knows what Jetting is. LeMarr Drain or sewer cleaning may have been a better choice. Just Sayin' :whistling2:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

But that would put with everyone else but, what you mentioned crossed my mind.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

It does look COOL :thumbup: I like pimping things most people wouldn't. It makes you stand out.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Suuuweeeeeet!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice looking set up there. Been thinking hard about buying a Jetter, but the price tag scares me.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Will said:


> Nice looking set up there. Been thinking hard about buying a Jetter, but the price tag scares me.


It is alot of cash but you will make the revenue with it. Just give it as an option as for what it does. POOF! theres the payment met. 
It scared us, but knew we could put it to work. But still nervous when we did it and glad we did.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks cooooooooool


----------

